# What kind of paint to use on a continuous metal roof?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.calbarinc.com/cat_product_list10.html


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Elastomeric and DTM are probably going to be the best bet for longevity. Most paint stores will carry a decent DTM. You most likely have oil on there now though and it will be best to completely remove it first. A good DTM (there are those that really aren't that good at this) will bond to the old oil without an issue, but they tend to cause the old oil to pop loose from the roof due to differences in expansion/contraction ratio between the oil and acrylic.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

There are a few products you can use depending on the condition of the roof and what you want to do, if you want to change the color or just coat it. Some products are aluminium roof coating, SW ProCryl, SW DTM, Kool Seal. Depending on which product you choose will depened on the prep. http://www.kelloggspainting.com/RoofCoatings.html


----------



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

you can use paint if all you are looking to do is make the roof a uniform color and sheen.

if you want a fluid applied roofing system i would recommend Sherwin-Williams Uniflex or another product is Neogard. I think you have to be certified to purchase the materials and the come with a 10 year warranty against leaks.


----------



## TitaniumVT (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, you guys are awesome! I've only been a member of DIY Chatroom for a couple of weeks, but think this is an outstanding forum. Thanks for all of the quick and helpful advice. You've given me enough pointers to figure this out. Much appreciated!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Head to your local Paint Store and ask about what DTM (Direct To Metal) paints they offer
They will also have the proper prep info for the specific products they carry, just ask them


----------

